# Allen Edmonds 201 last compared to 65 last?



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

I wear a 9D in the 65 last. Does anyone know how the 201 last would compare? I read up a little bit and learned that the 201 has a wider toebox than the 65 last. The 65 last is a little snug on me, but fits. My thinking then is that the 201 in a size 9D should fit me. Thoughts on this?


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

201 has a slightly higher instep also IMO. I measure 11.5D on a Brannock and most AE lasts fit me at that size. Due to 65 having a low instep and longer length, 11E actually fits me best, but in the 201 last 11.5D is good. 201 is not quite as sleek but is plenty sleek in the boot versions.


----------



## tch04 (Aug 6, 2014)

I wear mostly the 65 in 9D but have a couple in the 201. Wider toe box and forefoot, yes, but a little wider in the heel as well, so I end up wearing thicker socks.


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

tch04 said:


> I wear mostly the 65 in 9D but have a couple in the 201. Wider toe box and forefoot, yes, but a little wider in the heel as well, so I end up wearing thicker socks.


How does the 65 in 9D fit you? Mine are a little snug, so i'm hoping that the 201 would fit perfectly.


----------



## tch04 (Aug 6, 2014)

Based upon your description, I think the 65 fit is the same as yours. Snug, not tight, but little room for error (or swelling). In the 201, I have the Rogue and the Overlord, which I just got and am wearing at this moment. It has fast become one of my favorites.


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

tch04 said:


> Based upon your description, I think the 65 fit is the same as yours. Snug, not tight, but little room for error (or swelling). In the 201, I have the Rogue and the Overlord, which I just got and am wearing at this moment. It has fast become one of my favorites.


I'm gonna try the 201 in a 9D and hope it fits. I usually just purchase shoes from the same last so that i know they will fit, but i wanna try a different last this time around. I hope i can wear the same socks i wear now. I mainly wear Gold Toe socks. Thanx...


----------



## tch04 (Aug 6, 2014)

Best of luck.


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

tch04 said:


> Best of luck.


Thanx. I looked up the Rogue and they look like a Blucher version of the Strands. Nice looking shoes...


----------



## tch04 (Aug 6, 2014)

Definitely casual. The 201 version of the Strand would be the Bartlett.


----------



## Dcr5468 (Jul 11, 2015)

It's not much wider if any, but definitely better fit and lacing if you have a high instep - I wear both in the same size but the 201 I can actually pull the lacing closed 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

Dcr5468 said:


> It's not much wider if any, but definitely better fit and lacing if you have a high instep - I wear both in the same size but the 201 I can actually pull the lacing closed
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanx for the response. I'm definitely gonna go with the same size i wear in the 65 last. Should be a good fit...


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

Took a chance and purchased some 201 Shelton 2.0 from shoebank in size 9D. I'm hoping they fit when they arrive... Like i said earlier, i wear a 9D in the 65 last...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I wear a 9.5D and have several pair of AE's made on the 65 last. I also have shoes made on the 201 last. Both lasts fit me reasonably well, but the 201 last provides a far more comfortable fit straight out of the box! Frankly I do not care for a tightly fit toe box.


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

eagle2250 said:


> I wear a 9.5D and have several pair of AE's made on the 65 last. I also have shoes made on the 201 last. Both lasts fit me reasonably well, but the 201 last provides a far more comfortable fit straight out of the box! Frankly I do not care for a tightly fit toe box.


Thats what im hoping for. My 65 last is kinda snug, so I'm hoping the 201 fits perfectly. I wanna wear the Shelton in the summer months, so I'm hoping that a thicker sock is not required. I've been reading reviews on the 201 First Avenue Boot, and some of the wearers are going a half size down with the boot.


----------



## richard warren (Dec 10, 2015)

The 201 is the same as the 65, only comfortable. Do not downsize.


----------



## eagleman (Apr 18, 2016)

richard warren said:


> The 201 is the same as the 65, only comfortable. Do not downsize.


I agree. Do not downsize.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1.
I too have not found it necessary to downsize.


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

Got these in late last night. I ordered the 9D Shelton. I got them from the shoebank. I was soo concerned about the size, that i forgot that these are shoebank shoes with possible defects.  Anyway, the only defect i saw was that the left shoe was lighter than the right shoe. The toe on the left shoe wasn't as dark as on the right shoe. Its no biggy. I can finish these with some polish and get them closer to looking the same.

Now, the fit. Thats what i was worried about since i haven't purchased anything in the 201 last before. I ordered my normal 9D that i always wear. The shoe felt a little FULLER than than my 65 last Strand. You can definitely tell there is more room across the top and sides of the ball area of the shoe. I wore a thin sock and tied them up and they felt just a tiny bit looser than my Strand. Right now, going down 1/2 size would be too small. As long as they don't stretch too much, they should be fine. They are definitely more comfortable OUT OF THE BOX than my Strands were. It took several wearings for my Strand to not feel as tight. I tried pushing my foot forward to see if they were too long, and couldn't get my foot to budge. So the length should be fine going forward.

Overall, I'm happy with these. I intend to wear them during the summer months with linen, seersucker, poplin and khaki pants...


----------

